# Brandon, FL Handsome Young Male PTS soon



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

This gorgeous guy is in the shelter and he does NOT have much time left. He came in and was very sweet initially, but as time has gone on he's starting to show some barrier aggression. Unfortunately this is a death sentence in this shelter. He seems to want to be sweet but he's so unsure. Someone had placed an application on him, but because he's starting to show aggression at the door the shelter will only let him go to experience GSD people. If you are interested I can help get him pulled. 

He's at the Hillsborough County Animal Services in Cage 150.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow! He is a gorgeous dog. You can just see the intelligence and sensitivity in his eyes. I sure hope someone can help him before his aggression gets worse and before it's too late for him.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

awww he is so handsome, he deserves a home
I hope someone adopts him.


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

Does anyone know of someone who may have lost their pet recently ? Usually, they're hesitant of getting another "too soon". but from my own experience, it's the BEST thing you can do. They need a loving home, and the person needs a new "love".
He's a BEAUTY !! Needs OUT OF THERE !!! Look at those eyes.
Let's give it our best--maybe we know of someone in need.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Great advice, shprdrsq~When I lost Clover at almost 15, I decided to foster to help fill the hole she left in my heart.
It was the best decision, I could grieve for her while helping a needy dog transition. Maybe that is an option, and the foster would end up adopting!


----------



## lfonseca (Dec 12, 2009)

He's beautiful. Any idea how he is with other dogs, and more importantly, cats? Can we get more pictures, ideally a body shot. Any guess on age, info on size/weight, already neutered? From the headshot alone, he's definitely my kind of GSD. I don't see any problem with the barrier aggression, my last GSD was an absolute sweetheart to everyone, except when he was in his kennel, then he was a junkyard dog! He dropped the act as soon as I let him out to make friends. Brandon is probably just deteriorating being in jail. He looks like a great dog.

If this were to work out, I'd fly down to Florida to meet him and arrange transport to New Jersey.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

He's one handsome fella! Hope he's got just the right "cattitude" for you Leah. I'm on the lookout for that too.


----------



## lfonseca (Dec 12, 2009)

Oops, my bad, his name isn't Brandon, that's his town! I've reached out to a friend who lives in Florida to see if he's anywhere near Brandon. He has 2 GSDs, both adopted from a rescue organization down there. He might be a good liasion if this works out, and someone who can vouch for me as a forever home. All my cats have claws and no fear or aggression toward dogs, and I can introduce slowly. So he doesn't have to be "perfect", I'll train.


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Bump this guy up and get him out of there! Looks very similar to my 12 year old alpha male! Mine has DM


----------



## lfonseca (Dec 12, 2009)

Bad news. Turns out my friend lives just a few miles from the shelter. He went over to check the dog out for me and take some pictures. He called from the shelter saying the dog is a sweetheart, super calm demeanor, laying at his feet, giving kisses through the cage. But when he went to inquire about my potential adoption, they said the dog had been aggressive toward someone when he was out of the cage and is going to be PTS.


----------



## lfonseca (Dec 12, 2009)

And he is heartworm positive.


----------



## tamarb (Aug 1, 2008)

He needs to have a rescue pull him - that is the only way he will get out. If they will even do that but I they usually do.

And yes hw is HW+ but that can be treated easily with doxy and ivomec.


----------



## lfonseca (Dec 12, 2009)

I hope they'll release him to a rescue. Here's the picture my friend took of him today.


----------



## oyealiz (Dec 30, 2009)

How sad that he's getting aggressive. I just can't blame an animal for becoming scared and aggressive stuck in a shelter like that. I hope a rescue is able to pull him and give him a chance.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

Wow, look at that face and those eyes! Bump for this pretty boy


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Is there anyone who can pull this guy? Surely the shelter people HAVE to know that this behaviour can be typical of GSD's that they don't do well in shelters! Once out, they typically rebound! Is there a rescue willing to temperament test him and pull him?????


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

10 years ago, we got our first rescue GSD, she was 4 yrs. old. While all other dogs were at Pet Adoption Day, my son and I asked if there were any GSD's, and we were led to the furthest outside kennel--------the only dog not brought to the event ! There she was, backed-up against the far corner of the chain link "kennel"...growling, --frightened-eyes, the lady said, :"Pretty Un-Adoptable, huh?"
Long story short, a teenager volunteer told us that she was a sweetheart, just scared, and she's fine OUTSIDE of the kennel. Out she came, and HOME SHE CAME.
She was one of the best dogs ever, was with us for 10 years, and she just passed before Christmas. (14 yrs. old)
GSD's aren't good in kennels !!!!!!!!!! 
Thankfully, we have 5 rescues, having just adopted Robbie from Montgomery, Alabama: Having all of them around us made Unca's passing a bit easier. PS: she hated men, too(we were told!)---we have THREE men in this family !! What a girl, truly missed by all of us.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

If someone will take him, I have a friend that works at the shelter and can probably get him released. PM me and I'll pass you her number. 

But obviously they are concerned about the liability of just placing him with anyone...although I have to say, this dog definitely feeds off attitude from what I could see. As far as other dogs and cats I have no idea.


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

LeahFon---I've posted many times, twice regarding my first adopted GSD--cage-aggressive?!? WOW. Turned out to be a fantastic girl--had her for 10 yrs. And, my newest guy, is HW+, treatment going well, he's a happy, friendly, funny, loving guy !
It sounds like you were going to take him if he could be tested and transported? Please, don't give up on him...looks like a terrific guy.


----------



## lfonseca (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm so torn up about this guy. If I were to strictly follow my emotions, he'd be moving to NJ ASAP. But this is a huge decision for my husband and I, and irreversible as far as we're concerned. But the long-distance, possible aggressiveness, and list of unknowns (reaction to other animals) has given me pause. So I'm watching his story closely, and hoping that a rescue will take him in. I truly believe that he will be a different dog once he settles into a positive, stable environment.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Man, I wish I could afford to take care of another animal. I've decided to never get a pup from a breeder again. Nothing against it, but there are too many potential Rescuees that can do the job, and I can save a life.


----------



## lfonseca (Dec 12, 2009)

bump


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

River is fence aggressive, but sweet as can be when she's out. I hope that this boys fearful aggression doesn't deter finding his forever home.

I haven't regretted the time and effort and $$$ to rehab River from her fears; while she does still have them, she is much easier to calm and doing ever so much better with people.

Lookit those eyes


----------



## lfonseca (Dec 12, 2009)

still there?


----------

